# Race XXX lite Carbon Wheels



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

First they were listed as unavailable at the Bontrager site and now they are gone. What's up?


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

They are gone. Replaced by Aeolus 3.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

gone as 202 says. some trek shops still have a pair or two in stock and at a super price, that's how i got mine
absolutely amazing wheels!


----------

